# Vegan Bodybuilding?



## RowdyBrad (Aug 22, 2012)

Saw a thread on another site that was talking about an athlete that was being put on a Vegan diet by his coach. I know there is soy protein, beans, etc., but how would you eat if you had to stick to a Vegan diet as a bodybuilder/athlete?


----------



## Milo (Aug 22, 2012)

Damn that would be a shit load of beans.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 22, 2012)

I eat steak everyday


----------



## Rip (Aug 22, 2012)

I've heard soy promotes estrogen production. 
it would be hard to get enough protein, unless you were a lacto-ovo vegetarian.
this guy includes dairy and eggs http://www.andreascahling.com/


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 22, 2012)

Rip said:


> I've heard soy promotes estrogen production



^^^^^ true! 

SOY = ESTRO ANTAGONIST


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah I'm pretty sure if you don't eat meat you grow a vagina. I think I read that in a study or encyclopedia britanica or 60 minutes or something.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 22, 2012)

haha. i need the texture of meat in my mouth........


----------



## Hurt (Aug 22, 2012)

Vegan bodybuilding sounds like an oxymoron to me!  The vegetarian guys have it hard enough!  What do you call them? Beanheads instead of meatheads? lol


----------



## DF (Aug 22, 2012)

RowdyBrad said:


> haha. i need the texture of meat in my mouth........



I bet you do Rowdy...oh wait here comes Herm.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 22, 2012)

Timothy Bradley eats Vegan whenever he trains for a boxing match (he last fought pacman) says it's great!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 22, 2012)

oh and there is a guy on another board that is a beast and he is a vegetarian, some of you might know him from ology also...Nate


----------



## Rip (Aug 25, 2012)

You would have to use dairy and eggs and/or alot of protein shakes.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 25, 2012)

RowdyBrad said:


> Saw a thread on another site that was talking about an athlete that was being put on a Vegan diet by his coach. I know there is soy protein, beans, etc., but how would you eat if you had to stick to a Vegan diet as a bodybuilder/athlete?



I buy vegan Shakeology but that stuff is expensive ....


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 25, 2012)

Rip said:


> You would have to use dairy and eggs and/or alot of protein shakes.



well, if you are vegan..you aren't touching any eggs or dairy as they come from animals


----------



## Milo (Aug 26, 2012)

Man, Veganism is just the dumbest shit I've ever heard of. No offense to anyone that is a Vegan.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 26, 2012)

RowdyBrad said:


> haha. i need the texture of meat in my mouth........




No comment.


----------



## creekrat (Sep 11, 2012)

But in that aspect mark222, they lose a lot of their creatine intake.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 11, 2012)

Mark222 said:


> In my opinion vegetarians can also be bodybuilders. For their daily protein needs they can consider some meat alternatives. Here are some foods for vegetarians for good protein.
> Mushroom (said to be the perfect meat alternative, contains high protein and zero fat)
> Peas, Broccoli, Spinach, Chickpeas, Lettuce, Artichokes, Potatoes, whole grains
> Navy Beans, Nuts, (Almonds)



What mushroom? The ones I have seen have 2g protein per cup. Not high protein at all. 100 cups a dy is alot


----------

